# Corn Pudding help!!!



## themonkeytree (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello everyone, I know this is late to be asking questions about corn pudding but I am hoping to get some help.  I have looked at recipes online and some call for cheese, while others do not.  My mom says there is so much cream, butter, and cheese in other stuff that I should just make a simple corn pudding and not have cheese in it.  Any ideas on what I should do.  If you have any easy corn pudding recipes I would appreciate it.  Thanks!!


----------



## Selkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I have mine (scalloped corn is one name, Corn Casserole is another, or Corn Pudding in some places in the north east U.S.) on the counter as I type this:

2 cans of cream-style corn
2 pkgs. (tubes) of saltine crackers
3/4 cup of diced onion.
3 eggs
3/4 cup of milk
2 tbls. of softened butter.
Garlic powder
Celery salt

Combine eggs, milk and cream-style corn - mix well.
Add crushed crackers, onion and spices. - mix well.
Liberally butter a casserole dish. Pour in mixture and bake at 350 for 45 minutes. Enjoy.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 26, 2009)

I made scalloped corn the other day: frozen farmer's market corn (which I scraped the cobs really well), thawed; cream, saltines, pepper, grated onion, egg. Saltines/butter on top.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 27, 2009)

This is quite interesting. I never heard of cheese or onion in corn pudding.
The corn pudding I grew up with was basically a custard mixed with corn, slightly sweet and baked until the custard is set and lightly browned.
I will have to try cheese and onion in my corn pudding.


----------



## lovepugs (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a recipe for a corn casserole that we love:

1 can whole kernel corn, drained (I use niblets)
1 can cream style corn
1/2 stick melted butter
1 cup sour cream
1 box Jiffy corn muffin mix
2 eggs

Mix all together, pour into buttered 8 x 12 glass casserole dish, bake at 350 for about 40 to 45 minutes.  Will get nice and brown on top.


----------



## mountainhome (Nov 22, 2011)

I am always trying new recipes and rarely like them, but this one was a very welcome...                     Even better the second day.  I added a bit of sugar to the recipe, and topped the.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2011)

My "recipe" is very similar to Selkie's.  

I use one can of whole kernel corn and one can of creamed corn.

I also like to add some chopped red bell pepper or a small can of chopped green chiles for some color and a bit of extra flavor.

This a nice for breakfast or brunch with some ham and eggs.


----------

